# Amplificador Qsc mx 700



## monito ojeda (Oct 21, 2013)

hola soy alvaro, tengo un amplificador qsc mx 700, el cual se calienta muy rapido, pero funciona muy bien, pero a las horas de estar funcionando se deja de escuchar, lo apago por una hora, y luego lo enciendo y vueve  a funcionar, le repare el ventilador, pero sigue con la misma falla, los transistores de salida no marcan corto. 
saludos ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 21, 2013)

¿ Que corriente de biass tiene ?


----------



## juliangp (Oct 21, 2013)

Es muy probable que se halla descalibrado el bias a más corriente y caliente hasta un punto de cortar el sensor de temperatura


----------



## nasaserna (Oct 22, 2013)

Yo tuve una de esas como 10 días, no pude con ella  por la distorsión a plena potencia, estás seguro que ajustaste bien los transistores y renovaste la grasa  deellos luego de reparar el ventilador?
y por casualidad no la estás llevando al límite de su capacidad?
Es un buen amplificador, pero cuando lo castigas se eleva su distorsión de una manera
la que yo usé un amigo se quedó con ella y le pasaba exactamente lo que dices, pero es que el todo el tiempo la ponía a clipear.
recuerda que:
http://media.qscaudio.com/pdfs/discontinued_products/mx700.pdf
solo son 150W RMS a 8Ω, trabajando con seguridad, ese modelo se deja castigar y muchas personas las colocan a trabajar a la par de las mx1500a, e incluso las mx3000a.
además a 4Ω, su rata de calentamiento es muy alta a llegar al clip



Esperen!!!

Dices que esto te sucede a las *Horas* de estar trabajando???? 
Te aseguro que no es el Biass, su calentamiento sería inmediato, lo que te sucede es por calentamiento normal y fatiga(ocasionada por falta de ventilación adecuada y / o mal manejo.
Estas seguro que cuando cambiaste el ventilador; ajustaste los transistores de potencia, renovaste la grasa de ellos. 
y lo más importante, no estás abusando del clip de la planta


----------



## nasaserna (Oct 22, 2013)

Otra cosa para que la estás usando,  y no menos importante a que impedancia la usas


----------



## monito ojeda (Oct 22, 2013)

hola, gracias por sus comentarios, este amplificador se calienta aun sin tener conectada ninguna carga, el ventilador funciona muy bien y le renove la grasa a los tansistores de potencia.
tengo un provador de cortos por medio de una bombilla, si conecto el amplificador al provador este no se calienta y la bombilla enciende levemente.
tengo el diagrama de este equipo y los voltajes despues del puente de diodos es de +61v y -61v, en el diagrama dice +-63v, osea que esta bien, que opinan????


----------



## nasaserna (Oct 23, 2013)

monito ojeda dijo:


> hola soy alvaro, tengo un amplificador qsc mx 700, el cual se calienta muy rapido, pero funciona muy bien, pero a las horas de estar funcionando se deja de escuchar, lo apago por una hora, y luego lo enciendo y vueve  a funcionar, le repare el ventilador, pero sigue con la misma falla, los transistores de salida no marcan corto.
> saludos ...



Para la próxima ves, describe mejor el problema, pues hay una diferencia muy grande entre horas y " este amplificador se calienta aun sin tener conectada ninguna carga" , Ahora si es casi seguro que es el Biass, como dicen Los compañeros Fogonazo y Juliangp



Lo del voltaje está dentro del rango, dependiendo del voltaje de alimentación, puede variar desde 110vac a 120vac, perfectamente eso varía de 1 hasta 2 o más voltios de dc luego de rectifarse


----------



## monito ojeda (Oct 23, 2013)

ok amigo, gracias por la correccion.
checando el bias en un extremo me da  -.508v  y en el otro me da  -.756v, en realidad no se si esto esta bien ya que en el diagrama no dice a cuato debe de estar ajustado?????,  cuanta corriente debe de tener ????, lo que si dice es que es un pot de 250ohms.
gracias por sus comentarios me son muy utiles.


----------



## juliangp (Oct 24, 2013)

Donde estas midiendo? de que valor son las resistencias?


----------



## monito ojeda (Oct 24, 2013)

hola, segun el diagrama el bias es un pequeño pot de 250Ω, el cual medi en los estremos  y medio estas mediciones, -.508v  y  -.756v este esta en paralelo con un capacitor .022.
lo puse a trabajar con carga de 8Ω por canal  con un cuarto de volumen y  apesar de que se calienta estubo trabajando por unas 3 horas y no se a pago ni quemo nada, lo voy a poner a trabajar mas tiempo, ustedes que creen que este bien dejarlo asi o que opinan?????


----------



## nasaserna (Oct 24, 2013)

Buenas noches. como mencioné, 3 horas trabajando es suficiente para saber si no funciona bien, el detalle es que eso de un cuarto de volumen, no significa nada, pues dependiendo de la señal que le inyectes, con un cuarto de volumen en el amplificador, este ya puede estar clipeando, trata de medir de una manera más fiable los parámetros de prueba, midiendo la señal de entrada y la señal de salida, si puedes verificar el voltaje de salida sin señal en cada canal, etc.


----------



## jor1703 (Nov 4, 2013)

Prueba si el preset de ajuste de Bias no este dañado o descalibrado... Pregunto ¿Sobre qué componentes hiciste las mediciones del Bias?


----------

